# محتاجة رابط لتحميل برنامج الماستر كام



## بنت الاسلامية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى مشروع تخرج (صناعة ماكينة Cnc) ومحتاجة برنامج الماستر كام 
ياريت اذا اى من الاعضاء بقدر يفيدنى وله جزيل الشكر
:11:


----------



## هشام المتوكل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## majestic1 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*البرنامج*

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و على آله و صحبه الطيبين الطاهرين و سلم تسليماً كثيراً

بالنسبة للبرنامج انا لم اجرب سوى النسخة X2
و قد قمت بتحميلها من هذا الرابط بفضل الله و معها الكراك الخاص بها لكن ينقصها الامثلة و إضافات أخرى 
رابط البرنامج ( النسخة التي أستخدمها حالياً)

http://warez.rab7net.info/2008/01/29/mastercam-x2-crack.html
النسخة معها الكراك و طريقة التفعيل

و يمكن تحميل الإضافات و الأمثلة من موقع الشركة نفسها لهذه النسخة من هنا بروابط سريعة جدا إذا كانت مهمة بالنسبة لك

http://www.mastercam.com/Support/Downloads/MastercamX2/Default.aspx
بل و البرنامج نفسه موجود بها


أما النسخة X3
فلم أجربها بعد .. لكنها أيضاً موجودة على موقع الشركة بكمالياتها و الأمثلة و الفيديوهات على هذه الرابط
http://www.mastercam.com/Support/Downloads/MastercamX3/Default.aspx

لكن لم اجربها ...

أما الكراك الخاص بها موجود على هذا الرابط بإذن الله

http://www.4shared.com/file/68354463/ad36f1fc/MASTERCAM_X3_kheiro.html?s=1
و معه طريقة التفعيل

غفر الله انا و لكم و علمنا و إياكم و نفع بنا و بكم ... اللهم آمين ...و بالتوفيق للجميع....​


----------



## بنت الاسلامية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله والسلام عليكم
شكرا الك اخ majestic 1عالبرنامج والله يرضى عنك


----------

